# Erie Commercial fishing buyout



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you guys think this will improve the Lake Erie carp?.I can't see how the elimination of the commercial fishery wouldn't be a benifit to the fish..I know in the spring those commercial guys are really hard on the spaning fish up there...I've seen em seine out entire bays of spawning fish in the spring...The fish the pull in there nets somtimes are pretty amazing.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ezmarc, Hetfieldinn and I attended the State Senate Hearing yesterdayfor those in favor of the buy-out. Very interesting indeed when you hear all the facts. I will write a report later today and put it on the Lake Erie and Lounge forum's as I feel this should get as much exposure to the membership as possible.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks---I would be very interested to read your report as I don't have much knowledge on the subject.


----------



## bowfish02 (Dec 29, 2005)

Any word on this?


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I've wondered how they can let people commercial fish on Erie and the Ohio River when there are fish advisories. I'm pretty sure that the signs where this fish is sold doesn't say WARNING, EAT ONLY ONE MEAL PER MONTH


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

bowfish02 said:


> Any word on this?


To my knowledge, the buyout was unsuccessful. It didn't get the necessary support from the legislature.


----------

